
Why the  Whale Hong Kong Meet Up Was Mind Blowing - sherm8n
https://blog.rocco.ai/why-the-whale-hong-kong-meet-up-was-mind-blowing-6eac7644fc16
======
sherm8n
Thanks Ranidu, Justin, and the Whale team for creating such an awesome
product! Has anyone experienced any other platforms where real life was the
same?

